# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  خاطري في مشروع صالون للبدكير منكير فقط ممكن اقتراحاتكم

## رقيقة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

خاطري اسوي مشروع 

واحس ان شي ماشي جدا هالايام سوالف البدكير مكنير 

ولكن اذا بغيت افتح صالون فعلا لهذي الامور كم يبالي ميزانية عالاقل 

ومن وين اييب العاملات بالذات اني ابا اشوف شغلهم قبل لا اييبهم لان مب كل حد شغله حلو في هذا الشي 
وهل هو مشروع ناجح فعلا ؟؟

أتمنى اتساعدوني لأنس ما عندي اي فكرة وهذي اول مرة اسوي مشروع جي احس به كبير يباله تراخيص وعمال واجهزة وسوالف الايجار ....

ساعدوني باللي اتعرفونه وباقتراحاتكم؟؟؟

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## جريئة

فكرة يديدة . . ان تتخصصين في شي

احسه حلو ^^

بس ما عندي فكرة ف الميزانية

و شوفي حطي دعايات ف الجرايد بس بالانجليزي افضل عشان تجذبين الفلبينيات احسهم ف هالسوالف اوكي

وقووووووووود لك

----------


## فرحة عمر

موفقة اختي

للرفع

----------


## فرحة عمر

اهم شي الدعاية تخصصين لها جزء كبير من الميزانية اختي..
ولو يكون معاه حنايات بيكون روعه.. 

الله يسعدج ويوفقج الغاليه..

----------


## رقيقة

> فكرة يديدة . . ان تتخصصين في شي
> 
> احسه حلو ^^
> 
> بس ما عندي فكرة ف الميزانية
> 
> و شوفي حطي دعايات ف الجرايد بس بالانجليزي افضل عشان تجذبين الفلبينيات احسهم ف هالسوالف اوكي
> 
> وقووووووووود لك


اممممممم
عيبتني فكرة الاعلان في الجرايد 
بس مب ممنوع جنه اذا اييبهم وهم مب على كفالتي او كفالة المحل 

الا اذا اتفق معاهم انقل كفالتهم علي اذا بغيتهم 

فكرة حلوة تسلمين الغالية

----------


## رقيقة

> اهم شي الدعاية تخصصين لها جزء كبير من الميزانية اختي..
> ولو يكون معاه حنايات بيكون روعه.. 
> 
> الله يسعدج ويوفقج الغاليه..


حلوة والله فكرة الحنايات بعد عيبتني 

اما الدعايات صدقج لازم وايد اصرف عليها لانها اهم شي 

مشكورة فديتج تسلمين

----------


## رقيقة

للرفع

----------


## رقيقة

ليش القسم اهني ميت ومافيه ولا اي شي ):

----------


## غافلة

غناتي اهم شي فصالونج عسب يكون بروفشنال الديكور

حلوة الفكرة وبتكون دلع 

فالمكاتب يوفرولج العاملات

بعدين صالونج بتهتمين بالديكور 

ولازم يكون عندج كل يدبيد يخص شغلج

وان شالله ان ذكرت شي بطرشلج 

تواصلي وياي عالخاص لان مخي مقفل

اذا عندج سوال

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

امممـ 

انصحج الغالية اتزورين المحلات المتخصصة نفس محل نيلز \ نيلز كوتور\ وغيرها
بعضها يكون في المول ، وبعضها يكون محلات منفردة .،

زوريها ، خذي فكرة عن الاجهزة ، الخدمات ، وغيرها .،

وربي يوفقج .،

----------


## yara_tm

ما يبالها شي شوفي مكان يكون اول شي حق الرخصة وعقب سيري صالونات حطي اعلان حق معلمات للصالون ومليون وحده تتصل تبى تشتغل 
عن التكاليف :
اجار الصالون ويا الرخصة ما يوصلون 80000 + تكاليف الفيز اللي بتسوينها وهذا يعتمد كم عاملة بتحطين عندج ونا اقدر اساعدج في هالموضوع لان اخوي يسوي رخص وايد وعنده وايد ناس كافلنهم اصحاب صالونات
ولو بغيتي تقدرين تتصلين وتستفسرين في اي وقت
0503605605

----------


## يمنات



----------


## رقيقة

> غناتي اهم شي فصالونج عسب يكون بروفشنال الديكور
> 
> حلوة الفكرة وبتكون دلع 
> 
> فالمكاتب يوفرولج العاملات
> 
> بعدين صالونج بتهتمين بالديكور 
> 
> ولازم يكون عندج كل يدبيد يخص شغلج
> ...



مشكوووورة حبيبتي انا ناوية اركز وايد عالديكور لان هالشي فعلا من اهتماماتي 
يوم اروح اي صالون وايد اركز عالديكورت وان عيبني الديكور اكيف الصراحة هههههه

واكيد كل حد يروح اي صالون نفس الشي 

مشكوورة الغلا عالنصيحة

----------


## رقيقة

> امممـ 
> 
> انصحج الغالية اتزورين المحلات المتخصصة نفس محل نيلز \ نيلز كوتور\ وغيرها
> بعضها يكون في المول ، وبعضها يكون محلات منفردة .،
> 
> زوريها ، خذي فكرة عن الاجهزة ، الخدمات ، وغيرها .،
> 
> وربي يوفقج .،


انا فعلا اسوي جي صار لي فترة

اي صالون يمدحونه لي اسيرله بس عشان اشوف ديكوراته واخذ فكرة

مشكووورة الغالية

----------


## رقيقة

> ما يبالها شي شوفي مكان يكون اول شي حق الرخصة وعقب سيري صالونات حطي اعلان حق معلمات للصالون ومليون وحده تتصل تبى تشتغل 
> عن التكاليف :
> اجار الصالون ويا الرخصة ما يوصلون 80000 + تكاليف الفيز اللي بتسوينها وهذا يعتمد كم عاملة بتحطين عندج ونا اقدر اساعدج في هالموضوع لان اخوي يسوي رخص وايد وعنده وايد ناس كافلنهم اصحاب صالونات
> ولو بغيتي تقدرين تتصلين وتستفسرين في اي وقت


مشكورة الغالية انا فعلا ناوية اتواصل معاج اذا صار الموضوع جد والله وفقني وسهل علي الموضوع وحصلت مكان مناسب

----------


## رقيقة

للرفع

----------


## طيف الغربة

موفقة اختي

----------


## رقيقة

للرفع

----------


## أم بشر

موفقة اختي

للرفع

----------


## رقيقة

وينكم؟؟؟

----------


## Al_Dloo3aa

مثل ماقالو الخوات اهم شي الديكور والدعايه
وانج تزيدين خدمات ثانيه تخص البدكير مثلا الحنا او الواكس رسم على الاظافر او برافين ومساج الخ
والله يوفقج فشغلج

----------


## فديت علي

موفقة الغالية

----------


## سكونة

هلا اختي 
انا بعد عندي نفس الفكرة بس شوي اوسع و هو انه يكون سبا باديكير مانكير فيشل و تريتمنت شعر و بشره وممكن للسيلوليت مستقبلا لانه حسب توقعاتي اكيد بتكون غالية هالنوعية من الاجهزة

بس المشكلة ودج تعرفين من وين يوردون هالاجهزة ومن وين ايبونها او الشركات ؟؟
اتوقع شي معارض سنوية في دبي تستوي تخص هالامور بس للاسف ماعندي خلفية متى بس ممكن حد يسأل عن هالامور 
امممممم الامور الثانية اللي شاغلة بالي وودي اعرف عنها و هي العمالة النااااااااااجحة من وين تيبينهن؟؟؟
بنقول مثلا الفبينيات لسوالف البادديكير و المانكير بس في امور البشرة و الجسم و الشعر اكيد تبين تيبين ناس بروفشنل 



الله يعينا جميعا 


مووووفقه اختي و سمحيلي بس حبيت اشاركج اسئلتي

----------


## رقيقة

> هلا اختي 
> انا بعد عندي نفس الفكرة بس شوي اوسع و هو انه يكون سبا باديكير مانكير فيشل و تريتمنت شعر و بشره وممكن للسيلوليت مستقبلا لانه حسب توقعاتي اكيد بتكون غالية هالنوعية من الاجهزة
> 
> بس المشكلة ودج تعرفين من وين يوردون هالاجهزة ومن وين ايبونها او الشركات ؟؟
> اتوقع شي معارض سنوية في دبي تستوي تخص هالامور بس للاسف ماعندي خلفية متى بس ممكن حد يسأل عن هالامور 
> امممممم الامور الثانية اللي شاغلة بالي وودي اعرف عنها و هي العمالة النااااااااااجحة من وين تيبينهن؟؟؟
> بنقول مثلا الفبينيات لسوالف البادديكير و المانكير بس في امور البشرة و الجسم و الشعر اكيد تبين تيبين ناس بروفشنل 
> 
> 
> ...


ماشاء الله عليج انتي بتتوسعين فالفكرة انا ما افكر اتوسع عشان ما اتعب ههههه 
بركز على شي واحد وفالمستقبل ان استقريت مثلا واشتهرت ممكن ادخل امور اضافية 
اما الاجهزة الخاصة بالبدكير والمنكير مع كل الامور اللي اتخص هالاشيا ممكن احثلها في المحلات المختصة اللي اتبيع ادوات الصالونات مثل نزيه 
أما العمالة تقدرين اتبينهم من المكاتب اللي هم فلبينيات وطبعا عشان يستوون بروفيشينال نخضعهم لدورات ...أشكر مشاركتج الغالية

----------


## sxm

حبوبه انا عندي صالون واذا تبين اي مساعده فالج طيب راسليني ع الخاص

----------


## العصا السحرية

موفقة اختي

للرفع

----------


## maharaed

فكرتك حلوه .اول شي لازم تعملي دراسة جدوى للمشروع (يعني تكاليف من تراخيص ومعدات واجور محل واجر عاملات وديكورات وكيف بدك تبدي بمحل كنير ولا صغير يعني واشياء كتيره )
بالنسبه للموظفات هاد اسهل شي اعلان بتجيبي اكبر عدد 
بس حاولي في البداية يكون الشغل كتير مرتب بعني فيه شوية فخامه في الديكور 
اتمنى انك تستفيدي من يلي حكيته 
مها

----------


## fayroooz

الغالية سؤال وهذا موجه لكل الي يفكرون في صالون في عجمان هل فيكم حد عنده النية يتشارك مع حد ثاني انا حابة اتشارك مع حد عشان نقدر نكون بالمستوى المطلوب وفكرة التخصص مهمة جدا لانه مب كل الصالولين تفهم في المكياج مثلا افضل انه يكون للواكس والمساج والبدكير والمنكير ومساجات التنحيف وبنيبلنا كم جهاز للسلوليت والتنحيف وزيرونا مثل ماذكرت الاخت وهذه الاجهزة متوفرة في معرض التجميل والسبا في دبي يصير شهر 5 او 4 في مركز المعارض وممكن نطلبها من شركات على النت ...وااعرف شركة متخصصة في هالسوالف واحس انه الحريم مستعدين ياخذون قرض في سبيل النحافة وصارت موضة مراكز الشد والتنحيف...انا افكر جديا لانه عجمان بحاجة لصالون متخصص بكوالتي ممتاز وديكورات ورفاهية ......انا بعد الجامعة وبعد ما قدمت اوراق الماجستير اكتشفت انه مهما تعلمت وخذت شهادات لازم يكون عندي مشروع خاص اكبر معاه حتى لو ماكان في مجال تخصصي بس افهم فبه واحس انه ناجح ...

----------


## Loujaine2010

اعتقد انه مربح ان شاء الله ، ما عندى فكرة بالتفاصيل ، موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## شو111خ

روووووووووعة فكرتج
انا صاحبة الصبار^^ تقدري تستفيدي من الصبار في مشروعج
لأنه مفيد وايد حق البشرة وتستخدم كواقي للشمس
وأحييييييييج على تخصيصج 
والله يوفقج دنيا وآخرة
وان احتجتي دعايات ما راح اقصر وياج ~ أنا احب انسق عبارات وربيعتي تصميمها روووووووعة

----------


## رقيقة

> فكرتك حلوه .اول شي لازم تعملي دراسة جدوى للمشروع (يعني تكاليف من تراخيص ومعدات واجور محل واجر عاملات وديكورات وكيف بدك تبدي بمحل كنير ولا صغير يعني واشياء كتيره )
> بالنسبه للموظفات هاد اسهل شي اعلان بتجيبي اكبر عدد 
> بس حاولي في البداية يكون الشغل كتير مرتب بعني فيه شوية فخامه في الديكور 
> اتمنى انك تستفيدي من يلي حكيته 
> مها


مشكوووورة الغالية 
انا مشيت على نصيحتج 
ونزلت موضوع اسال فيه وين يسون دراسة الجدوى

----------


## رقيقة

> الغالية سؤال وهذا موجه لكل الي يفكرون في صالون في عجمان هل فيكم حد عنده النية يتشارك مع حد ثاني انا حابة اتشارك مع حد عشان نقدر نكون بالمستوى المطلوب وفكرة التخصص مهمة جدا لانه مب كل الصالولين تفهم في المكياج مثلا افضل انه يكون للواكس والمساج والبدكير والمنكير ومساجات التنحيف وبنيبلنا كم جهاز للسلوليت والتنحيف وزيرونا مثل ماذكرت الاخت وهذه الاجهزة متوفرة في معرض التجميل والسبا في دبي يصير شهر 5 او 4 في مركز المعارض وممكن نطلبها من شركات على النت ...وااعرف شركة متخصصة في هالسوالف واحس انه الحريم مستعدين ياخذون قرض في سبيل النحافة وصارت موضة مراكز الشد والتنحيف...انا افكر جديا لانه عجمان بحاجة لصالون متخصص بكوالتي ممتاز وديكورات ورفاهية ......انا بعد الجامعة وبعد ما قدمت اوراق الماجستير اكتشفت انه مهما تعلمت وخذت شهادات لازم يكون عندي مشروع خاص اكبر معاه حتى لو ماكان في مجال تخصصي بس افهم فبه واحس انه ناجح ...


ماشاء الله انتي افكارج وايد اكبر من اللي انا بسويه 
انا مشروعي شي بسيط وعلى قدي بس صالون للبدكير والمنكير 
ما بدخل في الامور الثانية لان عوار راس وتعب ولخبطة مول ما فيني ههههههه
ان شاء الله اتسوين هالمشروع وينجح معاج الغالية

----------


## رقيقة

> روووووووووعة فكرتج
> انا صاحبة الصبار^^ تقدري تستفيدي من الصبار في مشروعج
> لأنه مفيد وايد حق البشرة وتستخدم كواقي للشمس
> وأحييييييييج على تخصيصج 
> والله يوفقج دنيا وآخرة
> وان احتجتي دعايات ما راح اقصر وياج ~ أنا احب انسق عبارات وربيعتي تصميمها روووووووعة


ههههههه

هلا والله فيج عرفتج 
والله هالصبار بلاوي ادري به مب هين ينفع حق كل شي 
ومعروف انه ينعم الجسم والشعر ويعطي الشعر لمعة وايعالجه بعد 
يستخدمونه في حمام الزيت والكريم للشعر مع البخار 

مشكووورة الغالية عالاقتراح وعلى المساعدة ما اتقصرين والله

----------


## أحلام علي

فكرة صالونات الاضافر صارت موجودة بكثره

اهم شي الموقع بيدخلج ذهب

^^

كم بيكلف

يعتمد وين بتسوينه شوفي المختصين افضل

----------


## رقيقة

مشكورة 

للرفع

----------


## أم حصه

الله يوفقج ان شاء الله ....

----------


## حــــلاوه

لا اله الا الله

----------

